# Lipstick on a Pig (Hillary Cliton)



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

If ANYONE would know, it's Dick Morris. I know I'm probably "preaching to the choir" here; pass it on if you wish.
________________________________________________________________________________________________

Bill Clinton's loving wife... 
by Dick Morris, former political adviser to President Bill Clinton.

If you happen to see the Bill Clinton 5-minute TV ad for Hillary in which he introduces the commercial by saying he wants to share some things we may not know about Hillary's background, beware. As I was there for most of their presidency and know them better than just about anyone, I offer a few corrections.

Bill says: "In law school, Hillary worked on legal services for the poor."
The facts are: Hillary's main extra-curricular activity in law school was helping the Black Panthers, on trial in Connecticut for torturing and killing a federal agent. She went to court every day as part of a law student monitoring committee trying to spot civil rights violations and develop grounds for appeal.

Bill says: "Hillary spent a year after graduation working on a children's rights project for poor kids." 
The facts are: Hillary interned with Bob Truehaft, the head of the California Communist Party. She met Bob when he represented the Panthers and traveled all the way to San Francisco to take an internship with him.

Bill says: "Hillary could have written her own job ticket, but she turned down all the lucrative job offers." 
The facts are: She flunked the DC bar exam; yes, flunked. It is a matter of record, and only passed the Arkansas bar. She had no job offers in Arkansas - none - and only got hired by the University of Arkansas Law School at Fayetteville because Bill was already teaching there. She did not join the prestigious Rose Law Firm until Bill became Arkansas Attorney General and was made a partner only after he was elected Arkansas Governor.

Bill says: "President Carter appointed Hillary to the Legal Services Board of Directors and she became its chairman." 
The facts are: The appointment was in exchange for Bill's support for Carter in his 1980 primary against Ted Kennedy. Hillary then became chairman in a coup in which she won a majority away from Carter's choice to be chairman.

Bill says: "She served on the board of the Arkansas Children's Hospital." 
The facts are: Yes, she did. But her main board activity, not mentioned by Bill, was to sit on the Walmart board of directors for a substantial fee. She was silent about their labor and health care practices.

Bill says: "Hillary didn't succeed at getting health care for all Americans in 1994, but she kept working at it and helped to create the Children's Health Insurance Program (CHIP) that provides five million children with health insurance." 
The facts are: Hillary had nothing to do with creating CHIP. It was included in the budget deal between Clinton and Republican Majority Leader Senator Trent Lott. I know; I helped negotiate the deal. The money came half from the budget deal and half from the Attorney Generals' tobacco settlement. Hillary had nothing to do with either source of funds.

Bill says: "Hillary was the face of America all over the world." 
The facts are: Her visits were part of a program to get her out of town so that Bill would not appear weak by feeding stories that Hillary was running the White House. Her visits abroad were entirely touristic and symbolic and there was no substantive diplomacy on any of them.

Bill says: "Hillary was an excellent Senator who kept fighting for children's and women's issues." 
The facts are: Other than totally meaningless legislation like changing the names on courthouses and post offices, she has passed only four substantive pieces of legislation. One set up a national park in Puerto Rico . A second provided respite care for family members helping their relatives through Alzheimer's or other conditions. And two were routine bills to aid 911 victims and responders which were sponsored by the entire NY delegation. Presently she is trying to have the US memorialize the Woodstock fiasco of 40 years ago.

Here is what bothers me more than anything else about Hillary Clinton: 
She has done everything possible to weaken the President and our country (that's you and me!) when it comes to the war on terror. 
1. She wants to close GITMO and move the combatants to the USA where they would have access to our legal system. 
2. She wants to eliminate the monitoring of suspected Al Qaeda phone calls to/from the USA . 
3. She wants to grant constitutional rights to enemy combatants captured on the battlefield. 
4. She wants to eliminate the monitoring of money transfers between suspected Al Qaeda cells and supporters in the USA . 
5. She wants to eliminate the type of interrogation tactics used by the military & CIA where coercion might be used when questioning known terrorists even though such tactics might save American lives.

One cannot think of a single bill Hillary has introduced or a single comment she has made that would tend to strengthen our country in the War on Terror. But, one can think of a lot of comments she has made that weaken our country and make it a more dangerous situation for all of us.

Bottom line: She goes hand in hand with the ACLU on far too many issues where common sense is abandoned.

Share this with every male and female democrat you know &#8230; ask them to prove Dick Morris wrong.

Think about it - he (Dick Morris) said all of this openly, thus if he were not truthful he'd be liable for defamation of character! And you better believe Hilary would sue him.

http://andyflorida.wordpress.c...lysis-worth-reading/


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I seem to remember that after a few public out bursts, "She was not allowed to comment publicly" without consulting with Tipper Gore first.


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Another fun fact about Hillary: She was on the team of lawyers that was investigating Watergate. She was dismissed for incompetence.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> .........Think about it - he (Dick Morris) said all of this openly, thus if he were not truthful he'd be liable for defamation of character! And you better believe Hilary would sue him.


Likely not, at least not after Hustler Magazine v. Falwell, 485 U.S. 46 (1988).


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Good article

The Hildabitch should be out on her ass -- but unfortunately, she stands a good chance of getting to the White House. Here's why. It looks like the Republicans will regain the Senate on Tuesday. This will effectively make Obama a complete POS lame duck for the next two years. I suspect there will actually be an Impeachment move against him -- which of course will fail in the Senate, but because of it, in 2016 it will be THE ISSUE to help propel the bitch past her Republican challenger. The old sympathy play -- Democrats are masters at it. Hillary won't have to run from Obama, like most people think right now. The Republican actions in the next two years will SO piss off the electorate, that the election probably won't even be close.

Couple this with the fact that last two men standing in the Republican primaries will be Jeb Bush and Mitt Romney. One of those two will be the candidate -- you can take that to the bank. And the reason is that Republicans allow too many Democrats and Independents to participate in each state's primary. Wipes out any chance for a good Conservative.

So with either Jeb or Mitt going against the bitch -- neither one has the killer instinct, the ole fire in the belly to REALLY expose this communist lesbian whore for what she is. Can you say .... Dole .... McCain .... Romney? We haven't learned our lesson yet.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

If she runs for president next time, it will be a sign that the dems are simply handing the reins over to the republicans for their turn. Hillary Clinton is too divisive to win. She even divides her own party, how will she carry the electoral congress? They may let her run just to shut her up, she will be disposable to them.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

You forgot me and if.....


----------



## tks (Oct 22, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> If she runs for president next time, it will be a sign that the dems are simply handing the reins over to the republicans for their turn. Hillary Clinton is too divisive to win. She even divides her own party, how will she carry the electoral congress? They may let her run just to shut her up, she will be disposable to them.


Sorry, but the numbers don't show that. Against every single opponent the GOP could possibly put up against her, she is up over ten points in polling when combined. Moderates love her. Hillary, as of right this moment, is undefeatable. The closest anyone came to winning against her in the numbers, was Rand Paul. Overall a decent choice, has the most potential to move those numbers, but he has two strikes against him with more conservative voters; his an isolationist and he's not a governor. His libertarian leanings do help with young voter, and they are the least predictable but those libertarian leanings have a tendency to hurt with older voters who are the most dependable.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

What difference does it make?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Now, now boys, let's look at her in another year. 
It's too early to judge. After all the bitch could: 
a) Die 
b) hit her fokkin head again 
c) be sent to prison for treason.
We can only pray...


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Why waste good lipstick on a pig like her?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Do you think the Muslims would avoid eating her or anything else like other swine? Lipstick or not?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Im sure Bill refuses to eat her too!!!


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> What difference does it make?


My thoughts exactly. Country is ****ed beyond repair...and these ass hats just keep throwing logs on the fire. Politicians are a waste of good oxygen because they're ALL full of shit. They're ALL liars. They're ALL greedy pieces of shit. Hillary is the worst human being I've ever been within 10 feet of.

I had my experience with her while on a protection detail with my dog. We were securing her hotel room. Ended up in a broom closet. That's all I will say about it.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Smokin04 said:


> Hillary is the worst human being I've ever been within 10 feet of. I had my experience with her while on a protection detail with my dog. We were securing her hotel room. Ended up in a broom closet. That's all I will say about it.


Sounds like some of the stories a good friend used to tell about how her company had a contract for pleasing The Reverend Jessie Jackson whenever he rolled into Washington, DC. She said he was the most arrogant POS she ever ran across. Course these were the days before the Commie got elected. He kind of raised the bar.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Lipstick on a pig...

Is that anything like jizz on a dress?


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> If ANYONE would know, it's Dick Morris. I know I'm probably "preaching to the choir" here; pass it on if you wish.
> ________________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Bill Clinton's loving wife...
> ...


She looks like my ball sack!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

DerBiermeister said:


> Good article
> 
> The Hildabitch should be out on her ass -- but unfortunately, she stands a good chance of getting to the White House. Here's why. It looks like the Republicans will regain the Senate on Tuesday. This will effectively make Obama a complete POS lame duck for the next two years. I suspect there will actually be an Impeachment move against him -- which of course will fail in the Senate, but because of it, in 2016 it will be THE ISSUE to help propel the bitch past her Republican challenger. The old sympathy play -- Democrats are masters at it. Hillary won't have to run from Obama, like most people think right now. The Republican actions in the next two years will SO piss off the electorate, that the election probably won't even be close.
> 
> ...


Maybe we'll get lucky and she'll just die. Quickly, prolonged, miserable, I don't care. Just gone.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I doubt her health will hold out well enough to endure a presidential campaign. But it really does not matter. The RINOs will win on Tuesday and completely destroy the Republican brand over the next two years. The Republic is screwed.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Bill was at some D fund raiser dinner a few months ago and Barry or what ever his name is asked Bill after Hillary's fall and medical
attention O asked 'how's Hillary's head?" Bill came back with "She's no Monica!"

Losers all! Can't they find their own place to live on the planet and not destroy our land?


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

Inor said:


> The Republic is screwed.


Correction: It is screwed, blued, and tattooed

(old Pacific Fleet pig boat saying)


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

DerBiermeister said:


> Correction: It is screwed, blued, and tattooed
> 
> (old Pacific Fleet pig boat saying)


I am familiar with it and you are 100% correct. "The King is dead! God save the King!"


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

SDF880 said:


> Losers all! Can't they find their own place to live on the planet and not destroy our land?


I wish they'd terraform Mars and take every other politician with them. I'd rather be left to our own devices and die with great human beings than be associated with half-floating, hairy, nut-filled tirds that "run the world."


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Hillary will run for president in 2016. A lot of stupid people will vote for her. Honestly, a lot of people voted for Obama so they could say, "look what a great person I am, I voted for the first black president", that same gang will vote for someone to become the first woman president.
Now, don't get me wrong. I am NOT against having a black president, and I would vote for the right person no matter of color or race. Nor am I against having a woman president, and would vote for a woman I thought would make a good president.
To put it another way: I would not vote against a person because of their color, gender, race, or any combo of the three, but people should not vote for them for the same reason. The president's job is too important to vote for someone because it "looks good".
Yeah, a lot of people will vote for Hillary, let's hope not enough to get her into office.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> Hillary will run for president in 2016. A lot of stupid people will vote for her. Honestly, a lot of people voted for Obama so they could say, "look what a great person I am, I voted for the first black president", that same gang will vote for someone to become the first woman president.
> Now, don't get me wrong. I am NOT against having a black president, and I would vote for the right person no matter of color or race. Nor am I against having a woman president, and would vote for a woman I thought would make a good president.
> To put it another way: I would not vote against a person because of their color, gender, race, or any combo of the three, but people should not vote for them for the same reason. The president's job is too important to vote for someone because it "looks good".
> Yeah, a lot of people will vote for Hillary, let's hope not enough to get her into office.


Preach it Dave. I said the same thing a short time back...the problem is ****ing apologists.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

When i saw the title of this thread i thought you all had met up with my ex! Imagine my relief!


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

tks said:


> Another fun fact about Hillary: She was on the team of lawyers that was investigating Watergate. She was dismissed for incompetence.


And falsifying testimony, and lying. She as fired by the Democrats.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

When I see Hillary, I think of Lady Macbeth ---- both on ambition overload. Or perhaps she is more like Eva Peron. In any case she is a scheming, vicious, predatory individual. How would you like to have her for your grandmother!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

oldgrouch said:


> When I see Hillary, I think of Lady Macbeth ---- both on ambition overload. Or perhaps she is more like Eva Peron. In any case she is a scheming, vicious, predatory individual. How would you like to have her for your grandmother!


AND There are a lot of DEAD bodes she left behind!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The People President Clinton Didn't Have to Pardon...Because They're All Dead

Clinton Body Count-Clinton friends who've ended up dead-Truth! and Fiction!


----------

